# Tanks VS bugs.



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

The planet of Junu'ka. 

A lightly populate world of rolling plains and farms. A Agri world, a bread basket of the Imperium.

The first to come were the Tau hoping to add the world to the greater good. They landed, and the Imperial Guard rose to meet them. The fight had only begun when the powder keg grew.

The orks came for the growing fight, to slay and kill just for the bloody hell of it. 

Junu'ka had a far older name, Felmns, a world under the protection of the craft world Eldar, they came to take advantage of the chaos. A multi craft world force came to evict the primitive squatters. 

Tau, Eldar, Imperial, Ork, the war between them waged for a year, push and pull, no side with a truly decisive advantage. Then, they came.

From the cold void of space the Tyranids, a splinter of some Hive fleet, it did not matter, what mattered is they were too many and too hungry. 

All they fought were consumed, were joined to the swarm. 

Tau; Eldar and Imperial had to join together to fight, to survive and the Ork are along for the ride.

Right then here we go! a new RPG! ya! right then in this here RPG your goal is to try and defeat, or survive a Tyranid swarm. your weapon: 12 tons of armored war machine. 

win or lose, the nids body count will be in the hundards. 

more details.

1: You have to work together, but remember you all been fighting before hand so your grudging about it.

2 One of you will be chosen as a Squadron commander. At certen points in the game the commander will have choice that will effect the RPG. 

3 Imperial have a added twist. As I'm sure we know the Imperial gaurd has more tanks then a happy meal has calories. So I be Pm you hidden instructions from Command, these will range from make sure some secondary objective gets done to leaving a Xeno ally to die. weather you follow orders is up to you, just be ready for the consequences.

here is you characters list.

Name.
Age
Race: your choice's are Imperial, Eldar, Tau or Ork. *NOTE: we are no longer accepting ork players for now.*
Appearance

Vehicle: Your approved list is any tank from any codex of your respective faction. Imperial armor books are approved as long as I can find the vehicle. Artillery are reserved for the guys behind you so you can't have those. Transports also a no go. When you dobut, just put it down and I'll approve or not, generally i will approve though. and no, orks can't just loot any one else thing and paint it red. 

Vehicle Equipment: what you vehicle is armed with.

personal Equipment: when you leave the vehicle what do you have as your weapon and armor.

Description: input history here.

So what do you guys think? and yes i need a better thread name.

Players/Characters : Note: the color i put your name in were be the color your updates will be in.

Ork players notice:


Cattle Bruisera Boss Grubkilla

Firedamaged:Big Mek Shokksniffa


Imperial players

Haskanael:Ainmire Tyr

Grokfog: Francis Tollemach von Grubbenburg.

Tau players:
Karak the unfaithful:Shas'Ui Vior'la Mont'yr Shi

Dragonkingofthestars:Shas Ui Vior'la Kaltor'Almon


Eldar players

tyranno the destroyer: Alaxandrer 

Spiltpaw the Deceiver: Spiltpaw the Deceiver? (you7r playing your self?,, more power to ya)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll join this, but one question: what about apocalypse vechiles? can we use those or are we limited to the standard vechiles and Imperial Armour?


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

*Name*: Da Boss Grubkilla

*Age:* 142

*Race:* Orks

*Appearance*: Da boss is big, gren, an' tuff as old nails. he gotz 'eavy armour, a big choppa ta point da wagon in da right direktion, an' a shoota ta make dakka.

*Vehicle*: Battle Wagon

*Equipment*:Killkannon, ard case, deff rolla, red paint job, stikkbomb chukka, wreckin' ball, kannon, 4 big shootas

*Description*: Da boss's wagon is armoured to da teef. it's gonna stomp an smash all da puny bugs in it's path. 

In da big scrap wif da humies, fishses, and pointy ears we've stomped dos russ tanks and hammerheads nice an good. We've shot da big mobs of puny humans wiv loud dakka. we is orks an we da biggest and da bested. no bugs gonna stomp us.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Name: Big Mek Shokksniffa

Age: 97

Race: Orks

Appearance: I is big an' I is green an' I is Orky. I 'as on'y da one eye cps da uvver got stabbed by a big bug. 'Is 'ead's on da front o' me Kopta now so dat's alrigh'. I covers it up wiv me goggles anyway so dat's alrigh' too. Me ears is small an' so's me nose but I got a mouth full o' bigger dan normal teef. I likes ta make stuff an' I is always collectin' tings from da fightin' fields when we'z all done stompin' da enemy.

Equipment: I 'as me Mek tools, an' a Kustom Force Field wot I dun built me'self on top o' me pack o' parts, wot I carries on me back. I 'ad a grot wot carried me oil an' stuff aroun' but e'z gone nah. Dunno where. An' I as me Shokk Attack Gun! Coz it's killy an' full o' lecticky-tree an' it's killy. I is per-tec-ted by me 'eavy armour.

Vehicle: Deffkopta. Me biggest an' four hunnerd an' fifty sixest Kopta yet.

Vehicle Equipment: Me Deffkopta is bigger'n most coz I'z made it dat way an' it's more killy an' it 'as _two_ boosters so'z it can lift me coz I'z 'eavy. It's got a pair o' rokkit launchas on da front above a buzz saw. It's painted red so'z it can go faster and it as a big bug 'ead on da bumper. 

Description: Tired of the Speed Freaks "_'avin' all da fun_" Shokksniffa decided he wanted to ride in the Deffkoptas for a while. Unfortunately he was too heavy and tended to crunch them up instead. So he decided to make a better Deffkopta and show them all! Over four hundred attempts later, he finally managed some success, and now rides into battle upon his insane and unstable flying steed. Fortunately his latest creation seems to be the most hardy and has only required minor repairs each time he crashes _'lands'_, in the midst of his enemies.

With free time now more plentiful between each battle Shokksniffa has taken to modifying his pa's old Shokk Attack Gun. Grots throughout the Waagh! lie awake at night, in fear of what horrors he might unleash with his tinkering.

I know you've already got an Ork character but I thought I'd get this in there just in case you were accepting more. If not, or there's any issues just tell me and I'll change them. Looking forward to this, looks fun.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> I'll join this, but one question: what about apocalypse vechiles? can we use those or are we limited to the standard vechiles and Imperial Armour?


as long as i can hunt it down in over the internet, (and its not a baneblade or something not comparable to a lemen russ) its fair game!

Feel free to have orks Cattle bruiser and fire damaged but for future posters and joiners I'm looking for a couple different races.

EDIT

sorry should have made it clear. Your suppose to have both vehicle equipment and personal weapons should you leave the vehicle.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Name. Ainmire Tyr
Age 29
Race: Imperial Guard (Netherheim 4th heavy armor regiment)
personal appearance:his body is covered in tribal and runic tattoo's (think space wolf style) he is lean, and quite strong, he wears his red hair (yes i like red hair!) in a ponytail and has a couple of silver piercings in his left ear.
personal Equipment: plasma pistol, power sword. carapace armour.

Vehicle: Leman Russ Executioner.
Vehicle name: Mjolnir.
Vehicle appearance: the tank is painted in a dark grey with armor kill markings,runic inscriptions and Aquila's
Vehicle Equipment: Executioner plasma cannon. plasma cannon side sponsons, hull mounted heavy bolter and pintle mounted heavy stubber. a searchlight and a dozerblade. extra armour too/
personal Equipment: plasma pistol, power sword. carapace armour.
Description: Not to old a guy he loves his plasma, wich is evident in his tank and personal weapons, he has quite a name in his regiment for cooking enemy's in their tanks or simply scorching them off the face of existence.he pretty much has a no bullshit mentalilaty . but also tends to be a gleefull sadist when it comes to the enemy and loves explosions.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I'd like to join 

*Name* Francis Tollemach von Grubbenburg the Third of the Carnathian Armoured Hussars, 17th Brigade. Frank to his friends.

*Age* 78

*Race* Imperial

*Appearance* Scrawny and Pale from decades of service in the Tank regiments, Frank is nonetheless a fiery and passionate individual with the voice only one deafened by uncountable close range battle cannon shots could acquire. Covered in small scars from shrapnel, the most obvious of which bisects his face from scalp to jawline, taking his left eye with it. This was gained when his Leman Russ "Tabitha" was hit by a broadside round, taking off the turret and lodging a razor sharp piece of shrapnel in his skull. After this injury, Franks depth perception was completely eroded, and so He ordered that Tabitha's new turret be fitted with a Punisher cannon, a weapon with which he can still smite the enemies of the Throne, without needing to worry about how close they are. He now however, holds a deep hatred for the Tau. Not for taking his eye, but because they hurt his beloved tank.

*Vehicle* Tabitha, A Leman Russ Punisher with 3 Heavy Bolters

*Vehicle Equipment* Smoke launchers, Searchlight, and a Pintle-mounted Heavy Stubber

*Personal Equipment* Being used to the hot and cramped confines of a Leman Russ, Frank only carries a laspistol as his personal sidearm, wears only a guard issue shirt and trousers, and a lucky charm crafted from the shrapnel that was pulled from his head. 

*Description* Frank is a "Lifer", a third generation tank commander born to live and die within the shell of a metal beast. He is passionate, well-spoken, dedicated to his tank, and deaf as a proverbial post. He suffers mild anxiety when outside, due to agoraphobia. The Carnathian Armoured Hussars 17th brigade were attached to the Imperial Guard force raised to defend Junu'ka against the Tau. Upon recieving his orders, Franks reply was "What?! Can't hear when you bloody mumble like that boy!". Once the orders had been shouted at him enough to penetrate the constant ringing in his ears, Frank's mood improved significantly "Good show what? Chance to give those damned cowardly blue-skinned runts a good kicking!"

However, this was not to be, as by the time Franks unit had been deployed, the Orks had arrived, and Tabitha had been assigned to help clear the southern sectors of Greenskins. And so, at this point, Frank has yet to even see any Tau. When he does though, there is no doubt that Tabitha's Punisher cannon will be getting warmed up...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, somebody had to go tau 

*Name:* Shas'Ui Vior'la Mont'yr Shi (Bloody Victory)

*Age:* 22

*Race:* Tau

*Vechile:* XV88-2 Broadside battlesuit (the broadside variant with the railguns mounted underarm and the missile shoulder mounted)

*Vechile Equipment:* 2x Railguns, 2x Smart missile system, Hard-wired multi tracker, shield generator
*
Personal Equipment:* Pulse pistol, photon grenades

*Appearance: *Unlike most of his other tau counterparts who are often very stern and serious Shas'yr carries himself with a grin, as a result his face is much more of a friendly site than other tau. Apart from this feature he may as well be a clone of the rest of them!
*
Description:* Shas'Ui Vior'la Mont'yr Shi, or more commonly know as Shas'yr, is an exceptionally skilled battlesuit pilot and an expert inheavy weapons and explosives. He began his military career as a pathfinder, mostly in covert operations involving the arming and detonating of bombs behind enemy lines. But later swapped his pulse carbine for a XV88-2 Broadside, he is quite a fiery young person which his commanding officers have often found difficult to discipline but is still a very skilled warrior.

Psychological reports and battlefield observations have found he enjoys destroying things via explosives or the two large feet on the XV88-2, and has been often crudely named a 'war junkie'. Shas'yr earned his name of 'bloody victory' during a time in an assualt on a planet that the tau wished to colonise, however this planet was populated by several feral ork tribes. Seeing as the orks couldn't be absorbed into the empire, let alone talked two Shas'yr was part of the force designed erdicate them. At a point in the campagin he and his squad were cut off for many weeks and eventually ran out of ammunition. As a result the squad was forced to fight the orks in any way they could, mainly using the brute strength the XV88-2 could offer. Although his squad were killed he returned with his battlesuit covered in ork blood. Hence the name. After that day he prefered to fight in a one man squad.


its been a while since i was involved with tau, hope its good enough.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

good, good your both in, 

lets just hope I'm a good enough GM for all of you, my last RP died on the vine due to my inexperienced. 

humm, how many players do you guys think we need? and we are still looking for a Squadron commander, I'm leaning for putting an ork in charge for the LOL's


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> good, good your both in,
> 
> lets just hope I'm a good enough GM for all of you, my last RP died on the vine due to my inexperienced.
> 
> humm, how many players do you guys think we need? and we are still looking for a Squadron commander, I'm leaning for putting an ork in charge for the LOL's


could be fun, or suicidal XD in any case I'm looking forward to my secret objectives


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> good, good your both in,
> 
> lets just hope I'm a good enough GM for all of you, my last RP died on the vine due to my inexperienced.
> 
> humm, how many players do you guys think we need? and we are still looking for a Squadron commander, I'm leaning for putting an ork in charge for the LOL's


Ah you forget the waaaagh! rp, that was certainly a runaway sucess, I have no doubt this one will be too.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

i think someone should be eldar
Name: alaxandrer (alax to those he thinks worthy)
Age:270
Race: Eldar.
Appearance: short brown hair with green eyes with a single scar running down his left cheek.

Vehicle:fire prism

Vehicle Equipment: prism cannon, pulse lasers

personal Equipment: shuriken pistol. (dual wielded)

Description: being one of the surviving members of craftworld lyanden alax has a deep hatred for the tyranids and has spent his time practicing ways to kill them with great ease first he needed a blast weapon so he began piloting a fire prism that had a much larger blast than any hand held device but still had the power to bring down the much bigger creatures of the tyranid swarms. He became reckless taking risks that no others would normally take but his combat prowress and luck always seemed to show themselves so he has become one of the best eldar fire prism pilots in the galaxy.

(i hope this is good enough i don't actually collect eldar i colloect the nids so you can guess how bad it makes makes me feel but it will be a lot of fun!! )


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

right then! we have two orks, two humans, a tau and a Elder.

so what do you think? should I start the thread now (or rather tomorrow I should really get some beepen sleep right now) or wait till, say Wednesday for any more joiners?


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Name:Morgabad Iron Klaw
Age:54
Race:Obviously an ork
Appearance: Huge warboss with ww2 german officer cap, cigar in mouth, big red power klaw 

Morgabad is an ill tempered warboss that earned his reputaion for killing gutspilla of the Evil sunz, his waaagh is a snakebites warband that has received new 'Toys' and is now high advanced. He got his power klaw from gutspilla after gutspilla cut off his arm with His powerklaw and Morgabad shot gutspilla in da face with his twinlinked shoota, the medics stitched him up good 'un proper ready for a new waaagh he wanted new toys and found the Tau sitting in orbit and thought bingo!
vehicle STOMPA!!!!!!!! With extra killy stuff for da nid boyz

sorry wanted to play


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Id say keep recruitment open for more eldar/tau and then go We dont need more orks or imperials me thinks :/


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

TechPr1est said:


> Name:Morgabad Iron Klaw
> Age:54
> Race:Obviously an ork
> Appearance: Huge warboss with ww2 german officer cap, cigar in mouth, big red power klaw
> ...


ok, but were need some more info then that. whats his tank? his personal equipments a power klaw, but other then that can we have more details? also we already have a ork war boss by CattleBruiser can you play a different ork? 

Other then that I'll reserve a spot for ya.

Also, and i'll put this on the first post, other then tech p1st we will not be accepting any more ork players.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

TechPr1est said:


> Name:Morgabad Iron Klaw
> Age:54
> Race:Obviously an ork
> Appearance: Huge warboss with ww2 german officer cap, cigar in mouth, big red power klaw
> ...


you forgot some stuff tho.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

lol, did i just ninja you?


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

i would agree with haskenael we need more tau/eldar and dragonkingofthestars I belive you just did


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Yes, we need more Tau... it'd be a shame to use all of Frank's ammo on a bunch of overgrown roaches...


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> lol, did i just ninja you?


Yes you did damnit XD lol


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> ok, but were need some more info then that. whats his tank? his personal equipments a power klaw, but other then that can we have more details? also we already have a ork war boss by CattleBruiser can you play a different ork?
> 
> Other then that I'll reserve a spot for ya.
> 
> Also, and i'll put this on the first post, other then tech p1st we will not be accepting any more ork players.


Holy shit Dragonking. i think I DECIVERED IT he wants to play with a stompa :shok:


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

then can i get an emperor battle titan?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

CattleBruiser said:


> then can i get an emperor battle titan?


Dragonking sayd No superheavy's so the otehr guy wont get a stompa anyways.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Stompa? let me look it up.

(searching)

O GOD NO! It would be one long (hilarious) curb stomp. humm, i wounder, how would you get a titan RPG to work,, (Sniger)

EDIT

what is with me and ninjaing you?

I am seriously thinking about taking his reserve slot away any one with me on that?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> Stompa? let me look it up.
> 
> (searching)
> 
> ...


give him a trukk to ride around in


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> give him a trukk to ride around in


he will give him self one so, A: i don't give him something he does not like, and B so i know he is going to play.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

it's tanks vs bugs (by the way I think it's a perfect title) not big giant robots of killy stuff against nids because if so he will be attacked by their own titans to make fair meaning if he dies in battle we have to kill big muzer f***ing bugs with small tanks which means we will most likley causing our death also we their be moments where we can rest and not be attacked sitting around a campfire learning each others past and strengthing (and weaking) bonds with each other allowing more in depth carachter development or will we be fighting non stop either way i don't mind it just means that I must find away to devlop my characters friendships (and rivalries) with the other players.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

tyranno the destroyer said:


> it's tanks vs bugs (by the way I think it's a perfect title) not big giant robots of killy stuff against nids because if so he will be attacked by their own titans to make fair meaning if he dies in battle we have to kill big muzer f***ing bugs with small tanks which means we will most likley causing our death also we their be moments where we can rest and not be attacked sitting around a campfire learning each others past and strengthing (and weaking) bonds with each other allowing more in depth carachter development or will we be fighting non stop either way i don't mind it just means that I must find away to devlop my characters friendships (and rivalries) with the other players.


not quite a camp fire but there will be rest time between the moments of mind rending terror when you can, you know grab a snack and chat or somthing.

I'm think of starting the action thread either Wednesday or Thursday to give a few more days of new comers, thoughts?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree. 


also that about the truck was a joke!!!


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Wedsday or thursday i agree let the carnage begin!!!!!


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

hee hee, if space marines were an option, i'd say that you should give someone a drop pod.

and Wednesday or Thursday would be good. Hopefully we can get a tau vehicle vehicle player.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, a battlesuit will be interesting, but a hammerhead would make for significantly more carnage on the enemy


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

screw the hammerhead how about a skyray?


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

nope, definitely go with the hammerhead. a skyray would do about as much damage as a FB piranha.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

sky ray would unleash all god hell, but only for six or shots. not like a hammer which can unleash hell all day.

Two questions

I'm think of throwing in and RP my own guy, do you guys approve? just for some reason felt I had to ask.

two, how do you change the name of a already set thread, i think i've seen a few people do it.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I think only the mods can do that, and no I dont mind if you would RP your own character rather I would love it  just make sure you bring in the humour you displayed in the necromancer rp XD


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

hmm if you jion the rp we know whos squad leader and you can make sure the story keeps going in the direction you want so you can be any race but orks (we have enough of those) and will allow you to keep a closer eye on the rp chracters and cause a bit of chaos between chracters so i approve you making a chracter


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

hay just cus i'm playing as a player does not mean some one else can't be squadron commander. I think i know who I'm going to put in charge as well.:wink:

I'll hammer my guy out, only question is which race? Human, Eldar, or tau,humm


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Got it, let me know what you guys think?

Name: Shas Ui Vior'la Kaltor'Almon
Age 25
Race: Tau
Appearance: Though he rarely takes off his helmet his face is highly scared due to a incident of Tyranid bio acid.

Vehicle: Hammer head

Vehicle Equipment: Railgun, drone pods armed with missile system.

personal Equipment: Pulse Carbine, Pulse pistol.

Description: Kaltor, meaning Pitted Blade, was on his vetern of wars with the mindless orks and this was to be his first combat deployment fighting the humans. that the elder came regrettable, the orks? pitiable. The Tyrandis? fearful. 

he has little qualms with putting his issues aside to work with Eldar and humans, the orks are different and he would gladly kill them if given half a chance.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Ah, more Tau... excellent... And a Hammerhead... Exciting... Now Frank will have to find a way to "Dispose" of him, because a Punisher cannon won't dent a Hammerhead


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been out for a few days but i'm ready!

when do we start?


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Thursday I think was the predicted start. Soon the chaos will begin. :biggrin:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

who did you have in mind for Command then?


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd by fine with you RPing in your own RP. Also, if you were thinking of making an ork commander for the funnies, i don't want to be squadron commander because i'm relatively new to RPing.
Also, you should play as a drop pod.  
or, more seriously, if you want to be eldar (because we only have 1) you should play as a falcon so that if other tanks get blown up the commanders can hide in your falcon.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm ready for the carnage that begins today and cattlebruiser he already has made his chracter it's a tau hammerhead


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

FIRE IT UP! I'm reporting ready for duty !


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

ready for action lets go kill some bugs


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> who did you have in mind for Command then?


Right I'll set the RP thread up now, may take a while. 

As for command?

I've chosen Da Boss Grubkilla, because he is THE BOSS! 

God i will regret this won't I?


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Thread up!
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=108575

let me know what you guys think of the intro to the action, which i assue you will start soon.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

First post made


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

posted my first part


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

same, whoever it was playing the tau battle suit I leave the aftermath to you, however you want to do it.:good:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Someone is gonna make a drop I think XD better not do that above my tank!


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

wait, am i Grubkilla? yup, i am. i'm at school atm and i have tennis afterwards, i should have my first post up by about 8:00 tonight.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

I see the insperational speech and see a friendship emerging between Alax and Ainmire


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

NOT IF THE SPANISH, CHECK IMPERIAL INQUISITION HAVE ANYTHING TO SAY ABOUT IT!!

(how do you put a slash though words?)


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Glad you back Karak! 

Unfortunately i come bearing bad news. you have to alter you post slight, turns out you ninjaed me so there are no ground forces, just not yet, soon but not yet.

Care to slightly alter you post to match my update? (also be carful of the land mines, battle suits a bit more fragile then tanks.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

you know, screw that last post.

LET RUN WITH IT!


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Challenge accepted!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Firedamaged said:


> Challenge accepted!


I can't wait to read that one.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I Second The Motion In All Capitals!


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Whew, that took some doing. Hope that lives up to your expectations and I leave you with one of my favourite quotes;

"Challenging my ingenuity tends to make life more surreal"

I also hope to live up to that. Enjoy!

Edit: Hmm... now that I think about it, I may have gone a little too far...

Edit 2: oh come on, please don't tell me I've killed another RP! As a side note, no one seemed to be writing for the battle suit my guy was carting around and so I went with it as an NPC.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

hay i'm impressed I'll post after i read you thing fully.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Crickey, this RP is going to quickly for my liking. I'm like an old man driving down the road in his honda while the young dude in the red ferrari zooms by.

time to do some serious reading and posting.

EDIT: you know firedamaged, i would have prefered to have a say in it before you made my character look like an absolute fucking fool. Not to mention it also goes against one the most basic rules of RPing, but you know, I thought that was common sense.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Karak, your character posts have been completely unrelated to mine, I'd assumed that you weren't on board with the whole 'being carried into battle' thing and were doing it your own way. I don't think you can really blame me for that, either as while I've been flying around your guy has been "planting his feet firmly in the ground" and "showing them what the fire caste can do". Like I say I've been operating under the assumption that your character and the battle suit I've been carting around are completely separate entities.

I apologise for any misunderstanding and will change it if you want me to.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

technically he was already on the ground and no longer hanging.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

for some reason not all updates show anymore? 

I love what the orks posted thus far and the tau guys too.. Can't wait to see what happens.


EDIT: don't tell me this group is gonna fall apart... I'm seriously enjoying this RP


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Sorry guys, will get an update posted soon, had some issues at work so my head is all over the place, can't get into the swing of RP at the moment.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Grokfog said:


> Sorry guys, will get an update posted soon, had some issues at work so my head is all over the place, can't get into the swing of RP at the moment.


understand, i hope everything works out well on your end.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

since were on the mop up I'll give till Friday then I'll update this sucker and were go to a,, cool down so to speak, is that time table OK with every one?


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I did believe is said I would post the hidden order so the Imperal guys could talk about it in there posts, sorry for the wait, just slipped my mind

in any case here 

BEGIN TRANSMISSION: Never forget, these xenos threaten this imperial world, we can not all them to come out to strong. Make sure, at least one 'ally' tank is rendered inoperable, and make it seem to be a accident we call ill afford a fight, for now: END TRANSMISSION

that's it.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

wouldyou mind if my friend joined now even ifit is a bit late


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

I think we'd all be mortally offended at even the suggestion of such a thing!

Joke, no worries from me, more the merrier in my opinion, but this is dragonkingofthestars' RP so it's really his final say. 

As a side note, sorry it's been taking me so long to update recently but the new term has started and I'm a bit behind on the whole 'having a lesson plan' front. :secret:
I'll try to be more speedy with my responses in future.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

I know this is a bit late but hopefully you'll accept :biggrin: maybe i could be a survivor you guys end up finding.

Name: Spiltpaw the Deceiver
Age:255
Race: Eldar.
Appearance: Long dark hair, brown eyes, a scar across his left eye

Vehicle:fire prism

Vehicle Equipment: prism cannon, pulse lasers

personal Equipment: shuriken pistol. (dual wielded)

Description: survivor of the craftworld eldar carnage spiltpaw hates the tyranids and is now spending his time on getting revenge for his fallen brethren. As the anger grows, so does the chaos, but maybe just maybe a fellow eldar can bring him back from the darkness.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I like it, it could add to the storyline I hope dragonking accepts you


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

NOTICE: updates for any and all role playing games will be much, much slower for a fair bit while. I have two computers in my house and one of them died, so naturally the other decided YOU WILL NOT GO ALONE and committed suicide. 

I update when i can, and i WILL TRY my darnedest my RPG alive, thank you

as for your friend, i see no problem with it, as long as no one (or at least a majority of people) also have a problem with it i'm all for it.

I'll work you into the next story sections, a direct assault on the hive, I hope, the aforementioned computer 'suicide' took out my script, but i wrote and i know it! 

So get you posts in! by monday, (and if thats two soon to any one just let me know) were going bug hunting!


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

I would also like to say this is my first ever RPG so if anyone has anyways of giving me advice on how to do this for newbies please send me a PM it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

i know i said monday, but i'll need some more time, tomorrow for sure though.

i'll get on it for sure by then.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> i know i said monday, but i'll need some more time, tomorrow for sure though.
> 
> i'll get on it for sure by then.


I'll be waitin


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

ze update iz up!


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

tommorow i go on hoiliday so I ask that someone controls my chracter till i come back sorryfor the inconvinence (Try to keep me alive)


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

O may god! I'm so sorry, i forgot to update the action thread, i'm so sorry, iget on that right now, 1:45 in the morning or not!


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey, mind if I join this?

Name: Kohrren
Age: 223
Race: Eldar
Appearance: Kohrren is quite skinny, but his Mesh Armour makes him appear more muscular and well defined. Kohrren's Mesh Armour is grey with marine blue forearms and crus', his chest plate is also marine blue and is decorated with a white spider web pattern. His eyes are a light shade of green. The Corsair is also shaved bald, though when his hair regrows, it is dark brown.
Vehicle: Wasp Assault Walker
Vehicle Equipment: Jump Jets, Splinter Cannon and Brightlance
Personal Equipment: Customized Mesh Armour with Jump Pack and Spirit Stone, Void Sabre and Splinter Pistol
Description: kohrren lived on the Craftworld Zahr-Tann for a majority of his lifetime. Once a young Eldar on the Path of the Seer, Kohrren abandoned his Craftworld and became an Eldar Corsair of the Webwalkers, a minor Corsair group that acts under the orders of the Black Heart Kabal. Out of everyone within the Webwalkers, Kohrren is easily the calmest and most level-headed Corsair, which has saved his wild and uncontrollable allies on more than one occasion. Due to his general dislike of his overbearing race, Kohrren doesn't identify himself as an Eldar, though he doesn't identify himself as a Dark Eldar either.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

I know this may not work but you could be added in as one of the three eldars that came and joined with me after escaping the massacre of Kaybom's army. (me and two other eldars which arent played by someone, but you could replace on of them if dragon allows it and if you wanted).


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I have no problem with another character, but does every one else? 

I tend to run things fairly democratically and fi a lto of people say no then, no. 

so counting me that one vote for, any one else want to Black legionnaire as another player?

and splitplaw, i don't quite understand what your saying.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Well since he'd be another eldar you could add him in as if he also came in with me. Because i joined lste after a massacre of an eldar army and he could also be a survivor.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd say AYE let him join!


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

And I agree with Haskanael, more the merrier


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

There is only one problem with my character: He's an Eldar Corsair.

So, not only is he going to distrust the Orks, Tau and Imperials, he's also going to have problems with the other Eldar.

So for the purposes of introduction, I'm going to introduce myself as an abandoned Corsair who finds the others and pilots his Wasp to their location. The rest will come naturally.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

ah ok fair enough


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

if you don't mind could you wait a bit on the intro?

I have a idea were are guys find your crashed, wasp, hold a moment, (looks up what the thing is) walker, you hold alone and are gusy help that good?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Sure, I don't mind too much. Just let me know when I can come in.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

The Destroyer Is Baaaaccckkkk


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

beep! i did not notice how many peoipel had posted! 

I'm sorry you guys want a update right away or can you wait till Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Why update? Only Firedamaged, tyranno and I have replied to your latest update


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

true but I only hope im not right has this thread died?


----------

